# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  chỉ cách sử dụng ProShow Gold

## kettrinh

anh em nào có kinh nghiệm từng xài phần mềm này xin chỉ giáo cho mình những vấn đề hay nhất. anh em cho mình hỏi phần mềm này mình đưa anh động vào tạo 01 album toàn ảnh động được không? em muốn tạo ảnh động cảnh vật thiên nhiên và ghép với hình sinh nhật cho đứa cháu để tạo thành album ảnh thật đẹp. thank! các anh em đã chỉ giáo.

----------


## dangtin1

bạn vào đây tham khảo nhé, khá chi tiết: http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=4873

----------


## mrti

cái này thì minh biết rùi, ý mình hỏi là muốn đưa ảnh động lên ấy, khi đưa ảnh động lên rồi lúc này mình show thì nó vẫn chạy như 1 ảnh động gốc k?

----------


## damynghebaoan

*proshow gold là chương trình chỉnh sửa ảnh thôi bạn ạ, còn ảnh động thì ko đc đâu, khi bạn add show ảnh động vào thì ảnh động sẽ trở thành ảnh ko động, nó sẽ là hình đâu tiên khi động ý
*

----------


## incomviet

*proshow gold là chương trình tạo album ảnh và trình diễn ảnh trên vcd hoặc dvd mà bạn chứ đâu phải chương trình sữa ảnh đâu bạn, bạn có nhằm lẫn phần mềm nào không ấy.
*

----------

